# Problems with Oil Light coming on. HELP PLEASE



## joeydmatics (Jun 18, 2014)

My daughter has a 2002 VW Jetta that due to our wonderful towns road construction put major holes in her oil pan. She drove it for approximately 2 miles (if that) before shutting it down. I have since replaced it with a new oil pan, all new oil and it runs great. But there still seems to be a problem. When idling it sounds great, no oil light BUT let me take it for a little drive and you give the car gas (in drive, not while idling) the oil light comes on. I called a local garage and they said it is usually the other way around. They told me to drain all the oil out again and put in new oil. I did that and it is still doing it. It sounds strong, I just don't want to risk her driving it with that light coming on. I also changed all filters. Can anyone tell me what else to try?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Oil pressure sensors do go bad occasionally, test that first. If you're changing oil, put in some 15w-40 and see if that holds enough pressure. If not, likely you need an oil pump. Usually, a "G60" pump is fitted.

10w-40 dino should be a good fit for that engine until you hit near-zero cold. It'll keep consumption down.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Quick and easy, replace the oil sender and see if the light works as it should. If it doesn't, you will need to use a mechanical gauge to see what the pressure actually is.

2 miles without oil is huge. Next time she needs to understand that if the oil light comes on, she needs to turn the key off immediately and coast to the side of the road or there will be extreme damage.

Also, she needs to understand that if it is not safe to turn the car off, it is way better to trash the engine than get into a wreck.


----------

